# re: spirogyra



## Stevenicoloconnor (Feb 21, 2011)

*re: spirogyra*

...having upgraded an established 10 gallon, low, low tech planted aquarium to a 29 gallon well lit, densely planted, fertilized (EI) and CO2 supplemented tank, we have had a brief outbreak of seemingly every algae type we have ever had over the years; however, we got something never experienced before: floating green hair, which we suspect is/was spirogyra.

Like the other brief algae flares we've had in our new tank, we removed as much of the algae as possible, then did a 50% water change; by providing additional CO2 and a shorter photo-period the algae at hand goes dormant: so far.
:icon_conf


----------



## Stevenicoloconnor (Feb 21, 2011)

...this green hair stuff, which we suspect is spirogyra, is difficult to eliminate.


----------



## Quesenek (Sep 26, 2008)

I have the same type in my 75g. From my research not keeping your filters really clean can cause this algae.


----------



## Crispino L Ramos (Mar 29, 2008)

It takes a long time and a lot of work to eliminate. Trimming affected plants, manual removal using a toothbrush, Excel, regular WC, UV, lower lighting, a Florida flagfish, etc..


----------



## Rockhoe14er (Jan 19, 2011)

from what i understand limiting nutrients and shorting your photo period is the best way to deal with this algae.


----------



## Stevenicoloconnor (Feb 21, 2011)

Rockhoe14er said:


> from what i understand limiting nutrients and shorting your photo period is the best way to deal with this algae.


...we've kinda taken this approach, we are still dosing EI; however, the fish are on a fast; this, along with a shorter photo-period, and a lot of pruning seems to have eliminated most of it, but I can still find that slimey green stuff.

We'll keep at it.


----------



## shane3fan (Nov 2, 2009)

I had a LOT of it in my 12g long tank recently. I got tired of messing with it and just let it overtake the tank and kill all of the stauro. that was in there--I quit dosing, shut of CO2 and shortened the light period---it is almost gone now.


----------



## Stevenicoloconnor (Feb 21, 2011)

*re: in remission?*

...we think by following a simple rule regarding algae, we eliminated our spirogyra issue:

Removed as much as possible with a toothbrush
Cut away all the infected plant parts; this was difficult.
We shortened the photo-period from 12 on, 12 off, to 10 on, 14 off.
Kept up with EI fertilization
Kept co2 at 70-80 bpm 24/7
Did not feed the tank occupants for three (3) days

Every sensible claim for an algae remedy I could find on the net, with particular attention paid to the tried-and-trued Barr suggestions, suggested using random dark-cycles to remedy problem algae. For example, the lights would be turned off for two hours during the normal photo-period; this was repeated between 7-10 times over the past week. 

; we will stay with a shorter photo-period for now anyways. It's gone, I can't find it anywhere; but, we'll see...


----------



## Stevenicoloconnor (Feb 21, 2011)

...oh yeah, the simple rule is: remove to problem, algae will go: problem, too much feed, too much light or not enough CO2.


----------



## Stevenicoloconnor (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: premature*

:icon_sad:
...premature jocularity when it came to our braggadocios claim that we eliminated that slimey spirogyra; we found some of the slimey stuff attached near the surface growth of Elodea Edgeria najas; the problem is still around; somehow, we'll figure it out. The random dark-cycles seemed to have helped, we'll return to that practice today


----------



## willbldrco (Mar 24, 2007)

I'm curious - does spirogyra grow on substrate rocks? I see stuff like this in my tank:










which I can easily remove with forceps, but it seems to be coming from substrate or from under my HC carpet. It seems to start as a velvet green on the rocks, but then longer strands grow from that. I find this stuff floating around or will get stuck in plants, where, if left alone, will grow into a a little bushy mass like in the photo above.

I think when it starts out it appears to be anchored to the velvety green substrate rocks such that if I grab the strand, it will pull up the rock (and other rocks attached it it via other strands). The stuff is strong - I can pull one thread and lift out 4-5 substrate rocks (about 2-3mm wide rocks) from the tank water without the strand breaking. What the heck kind of algae is this? Spirogyra?
Curious,

Will


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

This method worked very well for me. This is an exercise in _diligence._

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/799615-post205.html


----------



## Stevenicoloconnor (Feb 21, 2011)

roybot73 said:


> This method worked very well for me. This is an exercise in _diligence._
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/799615-post205.html


...nice suggestion; however, I think that we have found a method with a 0% chance of harming the stock, including these: no food, more surface motion, and keep stem plants from floating. So far, spirogyra slime is gone again; we'll see...


----------



## willbldrco (Mar 24, 2007)

Why do folks refer to spirogyra as "slime?" It's hairy, bushy, mats, etc., but never slimy. BG algae is slimy, but not spirogyra. Unless what I have isn't spirogyra:









It has a distinct smell too.

Will


----------



## Golightly (Jan 14, 2011)

willbldrco said:


> Why do folks refer to spirogyra as "slime?" It's hairy, bushy, mats, etc., but never slimy. BG algae is slimy, but not spirogyra. Unless what I have isn't spirogyra:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could it not be Cladophora (Blanket Weed):



> "Cladophora is a branching, green filamentous algae. Feels a bit rough and sometimes a bit gritty."


http://www.jsctech.co.uk/theplantedtank/algae.htm


----------



## Stevenicoloconnor (Feb 21, 2011)

willbldrco said:


> Why do folks refer to spirogyra as "slime?" It's hairy, bushy, mats, etc., but never slimy. BG algae is slimy, but not spirogyra. Unless what I have isn't spirogyra


Our research suggests that "spirogyra" is used as a common name for floating, green-hair algae; there are many diffenent algae that get typed as spirogyra. 

Whatever it is, by following the norm for algae elimination as suggested by users on this form, this is all we have to do:
Remove the cause(s) of the algae
Remove the algae
Follow Tom Barr's estimative index fertilization method

Too bad simple aint easy.


----------



## KH2PO4 (Jul 18, 2009)

Stevenicoloconnor said:


> Our research suggests that "spirogyra" is used as a common name for floating, green-hair algae; there are many diffenent algae that get typed as spirogyra.
> 
> Whatever it is, by following the norm for algae elimination as suggested by users on this form, this is all we have to do:
> Remove the cause(s) of the algae
> ...


Apart from that, Spirogyra is non-branching as well. It's always single strand.
Sometimes they grow out of the same piece of detritus which
can cause some misidentifications that it's branching.

BTW, Cladophora has distinct smell and looks a lot like what is in willbldrco's 
picture.


----------



## willbldrco (Mar 24, 2007)

Yeah, I think it's Cladophora based on the algae guide at 

http://www.jsctech.co.uk/theplantedtank/algae.htm

Of the 3 pics shown on that page, it looks most like the first one. It branches, but certainly not as much as shown in the 3rd picture.

I still don't know why others refer to it as slimy. Weird smell? Yes. Course or gritty? Yeah, I guess so. But not slimy at all. In fact it dries very easily and remains bushy outside the tank.

This stuff is obnoxious, but is going away slowly (I've had it since Xmas!!). In my case, high CO2 is not helping, but staying on top of water conditions, dosing IE and manually removing it when I see it is having an effect. It's popping up much less with a good routine.
FYI,

Will


----------



## KH2PO4 (Jul 18, 2009)

> Why do folks refer to spirogyra as "slime?" It's hairy, bushy, mats, etc., but never slimy. BG algae is slimy, but not spirogyra. Unless what I have isn't spirogyra:


Spirogyra IS slimy. The clado, on the other hand, feels rough. 




willbldrco said:


> Yeah, I think it's Cladophora based on the algae guide at
> 
> http://www.jsctech.co.uk/theplantedtank/algae.htm
> 
> ...


I've never seen any source saying clado is slimy.


----------



## willbldrco (Mar 24, 2007)

Ah, ok - I must have confused the two while reading the thread. Sorry for the confusion!

Will


----------



## Stevenicoloconnor (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: back to Spirogyra*

...we observed that if we skip feeding stock for a day, spirogyra does not increase; however, if we goof-up and overfeed, spirogyra comes back with a vengeance; thus, we are careful not to overfeed the fish; this too is a little tricky. I know they wont starve, but when they get a little hungry, they become a little aggressive.

I sure wish that proper balance was easy with everything!


----------



## Stevenicoloconnor (Feb 21, 2011)

*final solution!*

...by shortening the photo period from 12 hours to 8 hours for three weeks we have no algae; however, due to aggressive pruning, we no longer have any dragonfire foxtail.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Rockhoe14er said:


> from what i understand limiting nutrients and shorting your photo period is the best way to deal with this algae.


Err, why do not I have it then?


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Stevenicoloconnor said:


> ...by shortening the photo period from 12 hours to 8 hours for three weeks we have no algae; however, due to aggressive pruning, we no longer have any dragonfire foxtail.


Some plants seem to really get it bad, others, not so bad, pruning it or removing those plants for a bit can help. 8-10 hours is a max day length generally. I've gotten the algae, mostly from my arms at the lab outdoor tanks, get into one tank, but never others, which have the same light, sediments and general conditions and treatments.

I trimmed it away, but it can be pesky.
Spirogyra and Caldophora are more plant like than other algae species.

Ferts etc are not going to help much, CO2 seems to help if tweaked and adjusted carefully.

Lower light helps a lot.

What was weird, this and GDA as well I could infect one tank with, but not the other 4. This occurred often(introducing the algae spores and adults).
Light measured similar.

When the light was increased, then algae grew much faster as well.

Dosing is the same for the tanks, CO2 is about the only variable I could not account for consistently and the many stem plants in that tank vs the others.


----------



## Rockhoe14er (Jan 19, 2011)

plantbrain said:


> Err, why do not I have it then?


I'm sure you're a better expert to this subject than I am but it was my understanding that once you have spiro appear that it thrives in the same conditions as plants and by limiting your ferts a bit to about 1/4 of the EI dosing that this helps get rid of the spiro because you're starving it.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Rockhoe14er said:


> I'm sure you're a better expert to this subject than I am but it was my understanding that once you have spiro appear that it thrives in the same conditions as plants and by limiting your ferts a bit to about 1/4 of the EI dosing that this helps get rid of the spiro because you're starving it.


Haha, no.....you will starve the plants, not this algae.
We do not cure algae by starving plants.


----------

